# coding cases quiz: save my answers?



## denisek (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi, I'm doing a cases quiz and it looks like I cannot stop, say after doing 10 of  the 37 cases, save my status (i.e.., the answers) and afterwards (an hour or so) pick up where I left off.  Does that sound correct?

I've scanned the GUI many times and don't see a "save" control..


----------

